# DIAC calculate part time hours for work experience total? please advice



## tweeniegirl (Sep 1, 2013)

I need 3 years work experience to claim 5 points. I am a nurse. I know it has to be at least 20 hours to count. I have worked 22 hours a week for 4 years and 3 months. how many hours do DIAC consider full time? if 38 hours for example is considered full time, are my 22 hours calculated as a percentage-22/38 towards a full year? I am trying to work out how much longer I need to work before I can apply for the equivalent of 3 years full time. I have searched for hours on the net and cannot find an answer anywhere and ive read a lot of conflicting things! any clarification would be really appreciated.


----------



## Alnaibii (Aug 1, 2013)

I have the same problem. 
DIBP (former DIAC) states 

You can receive up to 20 points for having had a combination of overseas and Australian skilled employment in the last 10 years at the time you are invited to apply.

To receive these points, you must have worked at least 20 hours of paid work per week and in your nominated skilled occupation, or a closely related occupation. This applies to employment in and/or outside Australia.""

But it is not clear how this part-time work is considered.
Does one year part-time counts as one year for points, or just as 6 months?

Could someone clear this issue for us?

Thanks


----------

